# Clutch linkage question, 72 GTO



## 11th Indian (Feb 15, 2018)

Question about the clutch linkage on my 72 GTO / 400 / 3 speed.

What is the correct installation position for the swivel? Is it on the side of the lever opposite /away from the starter, or the same side as the starter?
On my 72, it will hit the starter if its on the same side, but if its on the other side of the lever, its at a pretty sharp angle where it sits in the clutch fork.

Thank you!

see attached picture;







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

That is correct, on the engine side. Not quite sure where it is it is hitting? Is it the swivel or the adjusting rod going to the clutch fork?


----------



## 11th Indian (Feb 15, 2018)

The swivel is striking the protruding part of the starter directly in front of it.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

11th Indian said:


> The swivel is striking the protruding part of the starter directly in front of it.


Two thoughts. Could be the starter itself - aftermarket or rebuilt non-original. Better guess would be a worn out swivel or the insert that fits into the hole that the attachment bolt to the block goes through. My exploded view shows a washer on the front side, bushing through the swivel hole, then another washer on the backside between the swivel & block - with the attachment bolt going through these bolting the swivel to the mounting hole in the block.

You can buy a new swivel assembly inexpensive enough, or if you feel the pins are in good shape and the holes where the pins go through are tight and not sloppy, then you can opt for a new bushing/washers/bolt from Inline Tube for cheap - https://www.ebay.com/itm/1968-72-Po...091764&hash=item565753dbdf:g:m1gAAOSwaA5Wl~2T

Now if I still had interference issues with the starter, I might add another washer between the engine and swivel to bring it out just a slight bit more. Any more than that, I would say definitely the starter and if possible, grind a little on it for clearances, or replace it.


----------



## 11th Indian (Feb 15, 2018)

Good advice. Definitely missing some washers / bushings. It is a replacement starter. May have to clearance it a small bit. 
Some one suggested the clutch fork may be the wrong one and its too short.....?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

11th Indian said:


> Good advice. Definitely missing some washers / bushings. It is a replacement starter. May have to clearance it a small bit.
> Some one suggested the clutch fork may be the wrong one and its too short.....?


It is possible. I had a bad experience with an aftermarket piece that was listed to fit GM applications. It was generic and not correct for a Pontiac. Lost a pressure plate/clutch over it. The Pontiac parts suppliers offer the correct clutch fork. I believe I got mine from OPGI, but am sure the other big name parts guys have it as well.

The position of the fork in the photo looks correct, it should be forward when clutch pedal is released, but not hitting or up against the bell housing opening. There are also different length throw-out bearings, but assume yours is correct by the placement of the fork. If your clutch disengages cleanly, then you should be OK.

So the first thing I would do is pull the swivel and inspect. While down, I would replace the bushing/washers/bolt with the Inline kit. If the swivel looks worn out, then replace it as well. Then put it all back together and see where you are at. :thumbsup:


----------



## 11th Indian (Feb 15, 2018)

Will do and thank you for the information!


----------

